# wake = απόνερα πλοίου | (ναυτ., μηχανική ρευστών) ομόρρους



## Prits (Jul 31, 2008)

Στο http://www.websters-online-dictionary.org/ βρίσκω αυτόν τον ορισμό:

wake=The wave that spreads behind a boat as it moves forward; "the motorboat's wake capsized the canoe".

Δηλαδή _wake=τα απόνερα του πλοίου_
Θέλω όμως να το χρησιμοποιήσω πιο γενικά, όχι για πλοίο..:

"The gravitational field of the mass induced a strong spiral-shaped *wake* or a wave in the stars of the disk"

Πώς να το πω; Κυματικά ίχνη;

Btw, το websters-online-dictionary δεν με καλύπτει και πολύ, αλλά δυστυχώς μόνο αυτό ξέρω. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο on-line λεξικο, ειδικά να περιέχει και όρους φυσικής?

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2008)

Σύμφωνα με λεξικό τεχνικών όρων που έχω, λέγεται ομόρρους.
Μπορείς να το δεις εδώ σε παρόμοιο context με αυτό που περιγράφεις.
Δεν είμαι βέβαιη, όμως.


----------



## Prits (Aug 1, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !!
Μαλλον αυτό ψάχνω, το βρήκα και εδώ:
http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/bitstream/123456789/752/1/moulinosi_buffet.pdf


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Να προσθέσω (μετά από επικοινωνία με το υπερπέραν των ναυπηγείων :)) ότι όλα αυτά είναι σωστά και ότι έχουμε επίσης «τρισδιάστατα φύλλα στροβιλότητας», καθώς και ότι αφορά και τα αεροπλάνα, είναι δηλαδή οι στρόβιλοι που αφήνει ο αέρας μόλις φεύγει από το πτερύγιο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Και για πιο απλή, καθημερινή χρήση (π.χ. σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο), ένα σκέτο «στρόβιλοι» κάνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Μιλάς για νερό; Γιατί αν πρόκειται για νερό, μια χαρά κάνουν τα "απόνερα" σε λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο. Εξάλλου, χρησιμοποιείται πολύ και μεταφορικά.
Στα απόνερα της μεγάλης κρίσης.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 1, 2008)

Όχι, όχι για νερό, για αέρα, με βάση αυτό:


Prits said:


> "The gravitational field of the mass induced a strong spiral-shaped *wake* or a wave in the stars of the disk"


Σωστά τα απόνερα, αυτό έγραψα και πιο πάνω, αλλά και ο ομόρρους που πρότεινες (εννοείται ότι εγώ δεν ήξερα καν τι είναι, ρώτησα το μηχανικό της γειτονιάς μου )


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2008)

Φίλος με πάθος για την αεροπλοΐα μου είπε πως τους στροβίλους πίσω από το αεροσκάφος τους ξέρει _δίνες ή αεροδίνες_.

Τη χρήση της λέξης αυτής την βρήκα και εδώ:

*Αεροδίνες ή δίνες ακροπτερύγιου (Wake turbulence)*
Όπως είναι γνωστό από τη θεωρία πτήσεως, η πτέρυγα του α/φους παράγει άντωση από τη διαφορά πιέσεων στην πάνω και την κάτω επιφάνειά της. Η διαφορά όμως αυτή στην πίεση δημιουργεί μια κυκλική κίνηση του αέρα γύρω από το ακροπτερύγιο ή αλλιώς δημιουργεί δίνες ακροπτερύγιου. Όταν το σύστημα προσγείωσης σηκώνει όλο το βάρος του α/φους, δεν εμφανίζονται οι δίνες αυτές. Από τη στιγμή όμως που το α/φος θα αρχίσει να αφήνει το έδαφος, αρχίζουν και οι δίνες ακροπτερύγιου, οι οποίες εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν σε όλη την πτήση και μέχρι το α/φος να προσγειωθεί και να στηριχτεί πάλι στους τροχούς του.
Οι αεροδίνες διασκορπίζονται κάτω και έξω από το ίχνος πτήσης, επίσης παρασύρονται από τον άνεμο. Η ένταση των αεροδινών εξαρτάται από το μέγεθος του αεροσκάφους, το βάρος του, το σχήμα των πτερυγίων και την ταχύτητα. 

Επίσης, εδώ, σε σχετικό με τις πτήσεις γλωσσάρι, αναφέρεται: _Wake turbulence = Αεροδίνες που οφείλονται σε διέλευση α/φους_

Με την ευκαιρία, Αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό αεροναυπηγικών όρων του ΤΕΕ, το βρήκα εδώ.


----------



## Prits (Aug 1, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστω πολύ όλους.
Νομιζω έχω καλυφθει από το ομόρρους που προτεινε η Αλεξανδρα.
Αυτό που ψάχνω έχει να κάνει μάλλον με την "ουρά" που αφήνει πίσω της μια μάζα που κινείται μέσα σε ένα ρευστό δίσκο και ίσως όχι με στροβίλους ή δίνες. Οπότε το ομόρρους είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικό πιστεύω.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Ελπίζω να είναι φανερό, πάντως, ότι το "ομόρρους" δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με τη λέξη "ουρά", εντάξει;


----------



## Prits (Aug 1, 2008)

Μάλλον όχι, όμως εδώ: http://dspace.lib.ntua.gr/bitstream/123456789/752/1/moulinosi_buffet.pdf
στη σελ.19 φαίνεται πως το wake (unsteady wake στην περίπτωση του σχήματος) είναι η ουρά που αφήνει πίσω της η αεροτομή.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

Συμφωνώ ότι είναι "ουρά", απλώς η λέξη "ομόρρους" δεν περιέχει τη λέξη ουρά. Είναι από το ομο- και ρους (ροή).


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2008)

Το *ομόρρους* είναι μια λόγια λέξη, παλιός όρος για το wake. Υπάρχει και στα παλιότερα λεξικά και στο λεξικό του Παπύρου γράφει «(ναυτ.) η κίνηση τού νερού προς τα εμπρός και προς τα πλάγια η οποία οφείλεται στην ώθηση τής πλώρης τού πλοίου». Στην Wikipedia:

In fluid dynamics, a wake is the region of separated flow (usually turbulent)downstream of a solid body moving relative to the fluid, caused by the flow of liquid around the body. In incompressible mediums such as water, a bow wake is created when a watercraft moves through the medium; as the medium cannot be compressed, it must be displaced instead, resulting in a wave. As with all wave forms, it spreads outward from the source until its energy is overcome or lost, usually by friction or dispersion.

Για την αεροπλοΐα δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά ανησύχησα με κάτι άλλο. Ελπίζω ο αγγλισμός «στα απόνερα τού...» σαν μετάφραση του _in the wake of_ (=following, as a result of), να μη γίνει αυτόματη μετάφραση. Είναι ωραία εικόνα π.χ. το παράδειγμα της Αλεξάνδρας «στα απόνερα της μεγάλης κρίσης», αλλά κάποιες άλλες μεταφορικές χρήσεις με κάνουν να ξύνω το κεφάλι μου. Π.χ.

Η Τεχνική Επαγγελματική Εκπαίδευση που θα έπρεπε να αποτελεί την αιχμή του δόρατος του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος, *βαλτώνει στα απόνερα* της απόλυτης κυβερνητικής αδιαφορίας...
 (Πέρασε η κυβερνητική αδιαφορία και δεν άφησε πίσω της αιχμή του δόρατος αλλά έναν βάλτο...;)
Στα *απόνερα της ταφόπλακας* που έβαλε η κυβέρνηση στο σκάνδαλο Ζαχόπουλου έμειναν να φαγώνονται σαν τα σκυλιά κάποιες δημοσιογραφικές κλίκες. (1ο βραβείο mixed metaphor)

Υπάρχουν για το _in the wake of_ εκφράσεις να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατά το δοκούν: στο πέρασμα, ως συνέπεια, την επαύριο κ.λπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στα *απόνερα της ταφόπλακας*...  (1ο βραβείο mixed metaphor)


Συγγνώμη, εδώ απονέμεται βραβείο κακοποίησης της ελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2008)

Η χρήση της λέξης _απόνερα_ θέλει επίσης προσοχή γιατί όπως γράφει και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης έχει και άλλη σημασία:
_
*απόνερα τα [apónera] & απονέρια, τα [aponérja]* : 1α. τα ακάθαρτα νερά που μένουν κυρίως μετά το πλύσιμο. β. τα υγρά απόβλητα. 2. ο κυματισμός που δημιουργείται από την αύλακα που σχηματίζει ένα πλοίο, καθώς διασχίζει τη θάλασσα. [πληθ. του απόνερο < απο- νερ(ό) -ο· πληθ. του απονέρι < απο- νερ(ό) -ι] _

Σε πολλές φράσεις όπου γίνεται χρήση της λέξης μεταφορικά, υπάρχει νομίζω δυσκολία στη διάκριση των εννοιών.


----------

